# Large Rhom co-hab



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

15.5" and 13.5"

almost a year together now and shoaling well with no aggresion,
i think they like each other

might put a few more in


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow. Very nice indeed. What is the tank size?

Randy
CFB


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

so it is true! amazing! ive heard about this but thought it was a fishy tale, congrats ,


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

I cant believe what I'm seeing!

Really??

This proves that it can be done

rk


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

wow those guys look great.... what size tank?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

they look uncomfortable to me-

and i dont really think thats called "shoaling"...


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

I think your jealous, they look fine to me


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

any more spawn piranha man?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

locust said:


> any more spawn piranha man?


yeah a few times

they so horney


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

RHOM.KING said:


> I think your jealous, they look fine to me


jealous of what? your being stupid dude.... "This proves that it can be done" says rhom king---- all that this proves is there is someone out there willing to give this a shot--- thats it--- go buy two big rhoms yourself then and do the same thing....... then we will see, BUT I am far from jealous dude- those fish look like they are in an 18"wide tank, and to me it doesnt look right.... at all-


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

piranha-man uk said:


> any more spawn piranha man?


yeah a few times

they so horney








[/quote]
DUDE!!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

tank size 5ft x 30" x 24"


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

thats amazing.


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

listen kingofkings, i wasn't been sarcastic but your facts are wrong

size of the tank isn't a problem it's all about filtration, I have a 13" diamond in 2foot by 1foot

whats the biggie

how long have you kept piranha and actually have u ever had them?

rk


----------



## brinkleycharles (Feb 28, 2007)

I kept a 12" rhom in my utility room sink for about 6 months when my tank broke. was about 20"x20"x12", had heater, filter powerhead. Did just fine. No probs whatsoever. Its in a 5' tank now but in my opinion tank size is over rated.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

i kept a minnow in jam jar once , thanked me for it


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

wow, that is SWEET!

I wouldn't add more though. Why mess with a good thing? You may just have 2 fish that dont mind each other, then you add an agressive one, and it kills one of the 2 you already have, leaving a 1 on 1 fight to the death. I say leave well enough alone.

congrats though, thats pretty cool


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

piranha-man uk said:


> 15.5" and 13.5"
> 
> almost a year together now and shoaling well with no aggresion,
> i think they like each other
> ...


cant belive what im seeing!







Or did u just put them both in the same tank for pics???


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

there is no way that tank is more than 18" wide

...this will end badly

no way a full year together

you can see the inch marker (paper backround) in the bottom ofthe last pic


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

amazing! Never seen something like that before


----------



## brinkleycharles (Feb 28, 2007)

> mR. Blueberry Posted Today, 12:26 AM
> there is no way that tank is more than 18" wide
> 
> ...this will end badly
> ...


No way you can tell size of that tank from that pic imo. Looks bigger than 18" to me


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nice...good luck with that...i would CRY if one of them got eaten. But maybe they are less aggressive when they get bigger. Good luck


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea I think Ps are more likely to cohab when they are older, at least out of the juvi period. But still, never thought I would see 2 rhoms cohabing in anything under a couple hundred gallons. Good job, hope it lasts!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

O fuckkk....thats insane man but great looking rhoms...try to get a video up!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im wondering whos fish these are?

They look nice.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

CharlesB said:


> > mR. Blueberry Posted Today, 12:26 AM
> > there is no way that tank is more than 18" wide
> >
> > ...this will end badly
> ...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

RHOM.KING said:


> listen kingofkings, i wasn't been sarcastic but your facts are wrong
> 
> size of the tank isn't a problem it's all about filtration, I have a 13" diamond in 2foot by 1foot
> 
> ...










yeah ive seen your big diamond in that little idy bidy tank of yours... and quite frankly i dont get it? ive been keeping piranhas for 10-12 years... and of course i have some currently- do you live in a cave??? what facts of mine are wrong? lets look at facts- you have a 13" diamond in a 12" wide tank of what i believe is 10-20g tops... i have a 13" vinny in a 125g tank- i would put him in nothing less... those are all the facts i need-


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats the shizzzniittt


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

CharlesB said:


> I kept a 12" rhom in my utility room sink for about 6 months when my tank broke. was about 20"x20"x12", had heater, filter powerhead. Did just fine. No probs whatsoever. Its in a 5' tank now but *in my opinion tank size is over rated.*


imo tank size is underrated-


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

anyone want baby rhoms??


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

In ur sig it doesnt say anything about large rhomb cohab


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

piranha-man uk said:


> anyone want baby rhoms??


yeah send me some after you make history!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow dude that is amazing, got any more pics of them like when you first started the cohab or anything of the sort. Just thought maybe I would have seen pics of this earlier since you have been doing it for like a year now. Those are some beautiful rhoms also are they yours?
E


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

coutl said:


> Wow dude that is amazing, got any more pics of them like when you first started the cohab or anything of the sort. Just thought maybe I would have seen pics of this earlier since you have been doing it for like a year now. Those are some beautiful rhoms also are they yours?
> E


Hmmm......


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

dont try this at home kids, whenever i see piranha man hes wearing a white coat , he has a phd in fishology, now i know what is kept behind that locked door in his room, i think he was afraid that everyone would say he was nuts, well you proved em wrong


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

After blowing up the 2 pics i see HITH disease on both of them.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ Agreed, lets see some full tank shots..... and more pics please...


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Why are some of you putting this down. It has worked for a year so whats up ?

Oh and by the way kingofkings, you come accross as a right c*ck.


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

I agree... KOK and everyone, this has worked and i've just found out this guy has only just started using forums and 25C is the key

rk


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

LOON said:


> Why are some of you putting this down. It has worked for a year so whats up ?
> 
> Oh and by the way kingofkings, you come accross as a right c*ck.


Don't mind the ankle biters...


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

coutl said:


> After blowing up the 2 pics i see HITH disease on both of them.


congratulations on your pic blowing up capabilities.


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

piranha-man uk said:


> After blowing up the 2 pics i see HITH disease on both of them.


congratulations on your pic blowing up capabilities.
[/quote]

I'm sure i've heard of you!!!!!!!

if it is you, im so glad your on the net now, crazy co-habs ive heard.

is it true you used to live in iquitos in peru?

rk


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah i was studying rhoms in there natural environment

diving for 10 hours a day, 
sitting at the bottom of a river just observing

a 20" rhom swimming towards you out of the darkness makes you sweat a little


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

piranha-man uk said:


> yeah i was studying rhoms in there natural environment
> 
> diving for 10 hours a day,
> sitting at the bottom of a river just observing
> ...


I knew it, I knew it was you,

i would love to do that,

rk


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

DID YOU EVER GET THAT WEBSITE UP AND RUNNING?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

those are some nice rhoms.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

This is interesting!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wow! would love to se a vid!


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

mR. Blueberry said:


> there is no way that tank is more than 18" wide
> 
> ...this will end badly
> 
> ...


I agree on everything except I think it is possible they have been together for awhile. They sure do look cramped, healthy yet cramped. I think most rhoms mellow out a lot as they get big. They still eat like pigs, but most people that have rhoms cohabbing with other fish have giant rhoms. Look at GG's tank with the silver dollars in with his 18" monster.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice! Like it loads. Are you shoaling the offspring at all? 
I bet it's an awesome sight diving in the Amazon. Your very blessed with your creativity!


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

but to live together?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

thats awsome man congrats


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

WaxmasterJ said:


> I agree on everything except I think it is possible they have been together for awhile. They sure do look cramped, healthy yet cramped. I think most rhoms mellow out a lot as they get big. They still eat like pigs, but most people that have rhoms cohabbing with other fish have giant rhoms. *Look at GG's tank with the silver dollars in with his 18" monster.*


He was good with them when they were smaller...but once they hit about 5"....he ate them all


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

RHOM.KING said:


> yeah i was studying rhoms in there natural environment
> 
> diving for 10 hours a day,
> sitting at the bottom of a river just observing
> ...


I knew it, I knew it was you,

i would love to do that,

rk
[/quote]

Looks like someone here needs a pair of knee pads?

Anybody have a pair of knee pads for this kid?

Anybody?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

piranha-man uk said:


> After blowing up the 2 pics i see HITH disease on both of them.


congratulations on your pic blowing up capabilities.
[/quote]

So what else do you have going? Do tell. And more pics the better.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Can we see some more pics/vid


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Apott05 said:


> yeah i was studying rhoms in there natural environment
> 
> diving for 10 hours a day,
> sitting at the bottom of a river just observing
> ...


I knew it, I knew it was you,

i would love to do that,

rk
[/quote]

Looks like someone here needs a pair of knee pads?

Anybody have a pair of knee pads for this kid?

Anybody?
[/quote]

Knee pads ? i dont think he needs them probly wants his knees to get nice and rough in the process lol haha


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

^^the green eyed monster strikes

the UK is takin over









rhom breeding is here


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm sorry to come off as a d*** but I don't buy this members story. You had two huge Rhoms cohabing for a year and never shared that with anyone, BS.

I need more proof that this Rhoms have been together for the amount of time the thread starter said. Show me pics, history anything besides a few pictures and a made up story.

Hater


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

good job on the co-hab. do you have any video or pics of them actually performing the mating? that would be great to see that documented. make sure to document the fry growth if you can. it has been documented quite a few times with reds, but i have not seen it with a rhom yet.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hater said:


> I'm sorry to come off as a d*** but I don't buy this members story. You had two huge Rhoms cohabing for a year and never shared that with anyone, BS.
> 
> I need more proof that this Rhoms have been together for the amount of time the thread starter said. Show me pics, history anything besides a few pictures and a made up story.
> 
> Hater


yeah no sh*t.... i dont get why everyone(especially the vets around here) are soooo for this? i mean its a daily occurance in the cohab forum that people mention rhom cohab with ANYTHING let alone ANOTHER RHOM and they get put down all the time... basically they are told theyre a fool for trying it...... and now all of a sudden its the coolest thing in the world!!! ? dont get it? and both of those beasts are in what.... a 150g? but shhhhhhhhhhhhhh, its a secret- lol- maybe the rhoms are blind?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

well if "HATER" from the internet wants more proof
then i must do as im told :laugh:


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

dunno why so much hostility to this guy and to me

seems to be that there alot of people with attitude problems.

good on all the members that are into this

rk


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Bunch of chain yankers...


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

i think its pretty fascinating...if your making it up then i feel sorry for you wasting your time on the internet to get a load of responses on someting that never happened...if its true then i must say very good job and great looking fish indeed









do get more pics though...its just like getting a christmas present and tearing that little hole in the paper to see what it could be...we wanna see exactly what it is so get as many pics and or vids as you can! woooo lol


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> Bunch of chain yankers...


wtf.....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

NTF.Domino said:


> sizes? pput it on fury tell em its a year long cohab! coolest pics ive seen for a while,


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

OUR GUIDE ALFONSO








AND ME WITH A MONSTER








DIVING FOR PIRANHA


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

alex said:


> let the games begin
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=153255
> 
> this should be entertaining


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

f'ing crazy britts... Should have give it a little more thought and that could have lasted for days... LOL...

My hats are off to you gentleman.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

glad you can see the funny side :laugh: 
(im sure some wont)

goes to show a picture is worth nothing


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Thought I should show MY cohabit. They have been living together for OVER a year. They have even become a breeding pair and they somehow spawned a Rosie red!









(Disclaimer: No Rosie reds or Oscars were harmed in the taking of this picture.)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

boy.... what a HILARIOUS joke


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks a lot, now i have 2 dead rhoms







. Thanks for giving me false hope


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

hahahah rofl, nice one guys!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

but, you can only do the cohab for 1 hour! and it has to be supervised! dont you know the rules?

hey where did rhom king go? i noticed he's been jerkin his gerkin for the last 24 hours in this thread now hes gone? must have broken his poor heart to find this out-


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> but, you can only do the cohab for 1 hour! and it has to be supervised! dont you know the rules?
> 
> hey where did rhom king go? i noticed he's been jerkin his gerkin for the last 24 hours in this thread now hes gone? must have broken his poor heart to find this out-


he was probably one of the uk users trying to stir up the thread


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

a waste of reading i learned nothing from this thread, except people are shady, and its the internet so believe nothing anyone says thanks for the free lesson UK.
-Josh


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

It was all in good fun... If you read their posts in the UK forum, you can tell they were just having a little fun.

No Ps got hurt, nobody rushed out and tried it theirselves (at least I hope not), so relax guys.

They tried pulling one over on us... had a couple of us going... who cares. It's nothing to get upset over.

Randy
CFB


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> but, you can only do the cohab for 1 hour! and it has to be supervised! dont you know the rules?
> 
> hey where did rhom king go? i noticed he's been jerkin his gerkin for the last 24 hours in this thread now hes gone? must have broken his poor heart to find this out-


im here mate, they were my fish, i carefully supervised the experiment and have imported for years.

ive been to the pub lol

gav


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

im not upset and i dont think anyone else really is either i read the UK forum posts, its just i was reading and like hey thats cool so i tried to research it to no avail, kinda a waste of time, to look on the bright side though i didnt even know there was a UK forum until now lol.
-Josh


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

king of kings why is it always you that has to start bein a knob about things

it was just abit of fun, relax,
and the guy you were talkin about took the pictures and there his fish, so pull your neck in


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

nice catch wink


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:laugh:







those rhom do look amazing together i wish you could keep them together


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

That was funny, enjoyed that.
















You can't beat a bit of LIGHT entertainment !


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

piranha-man uk said:


> That was funny, enjoyed that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok lets get this straight... im as relaxed as i can possibly be- so quit thinking you guys got me all worked up- remember this is the net and i really dont see how you can tell my mood by reading my typing...

and uk- whos the one really being the "knob' here? ... imo its you- im not the one that needs to entertain themselves by doing such acts--- and in all reality it wasnt that entertaining---


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

you S.O.B.s from across the pond!!!









are ya behind this one too? http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=152747

good one by the way. Had me fooled.









revenge will be sweet. hehehe


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> That was funny, enjoyed that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok lets get this straight... im as relaxed as i can possibly be- so quit thinking you guys got me all worked up- remember this is the net and i really dont see how you can tell my mood by reading my typing...

and uk- whos the one really being the "knob' here? ... imo its you- im not the one that needs to entertain themselves by doing such acts--- and in all reality it wasnt that entertaining---
[/quote]


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

^^ said it all for me


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Creatures From Below said:


> It was all in good fun... If you read their posts in the UK forum, you can tell they were just having a little fun.
> 
> No Ps got hurt, nobody rushed out and tried it theirselves (at least I hope not), so relax guys.
> 
> ...










got me


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't beleive anyone was upset. If you are an experience Piranha keeper you would know that the story was not true.

In all honesty, I would love to see what would really happen if people really tried to cohab two huge Rhoms.

Hater


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Several pages of Brit's posting and no one was called a twat or a wanker, must be some kind of record :laugh: ...

nice photo's


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I dont think lying and people believing it is anything to pat yourselves on the back over. Pretty sad way to entertain yourselves. "Haha they believed us" pathetic.

Moments like these remind me of the Family Guy episode where the Drunken Clam was burned down and the British reopened it.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

hey there was nothing planned, the pics popped up in UK, they were put here for a little wind up thats all, you got to like the pics tho


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I do like the pics. Awesome pics. One of the few times to see two rhoms together. Honesty would of been a better way to do it though. Temporary Rhom meet and greet








Not the 1 year cohab BS. I would of highly respected just seeing the two rhoms together for a short period. 
And for the record Black Sabbath, Led Zepplin, and the Beatles are probably my 3 favorate bands, you Brittish jackasses!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

I have to also agree that the pics are one of kind. There aren't any other members on this site who would take such a risk as this. Well guys sorry I have got to go join uk forums and snap a few shots of my elong and sanchezi together. Sorry forgot to mention I have been cohabing them for like six months now. Ha ha ha ha ha.
e


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

we`re all cool then, good lets hope 2piranha 2fury realizes it was joke, btw early sabbath cannot be beaten


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

locust said:


> we`re all cool then, good lets hope 2piranha 2fury realizes it was joke


If the fish were trannies then 2p2f would be all over them, so to speak...

I think that since the owner is British the fish must be trannies...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> we`re all cool then, good lets hope 2piranha 2fury realizes it was joke


If the fish were trannies then 2p2f would be all over them, so to speak...

I think that since the owner is British the fish must be trannies...
[/quote]
thats a low blow, im sure you mean trainnies as in trainspotters


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

locust said:


> we`re all cool then, good lets hope 2piranha 2fury realizes it was joke


If the fish were trannies then 2p2f would be all over them, so to speak...

I think that since the owner is British the fish must be trannies...
[/quote]
that's a low blow, im sure you mean trainnies as in trainspotters
[/quote]

No I mean trannies as in chicks with dicks...

I'm just messing with you Brits, much like you wanker's are messing with us Americans...


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

locust said:


> we`re all cool then, good lets hope 2piranha 2fury realizes it was joke, btw early sabbath cannot be beaten


Sabbath









06, you drunk!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

77gp454 said:


> we`re all cool then, good lets hope 2piranha 2fury realizes it was joke, btw early sabbath cannot be beaten


Sabbath









06, you drunk!
[/quote]

only recovering form a 750ml of tanqueray...
the wife should be home from the the ER in the next hour that's when the wild monkey dance begins


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

alright you asked for it have a trannie and some cool music


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

creepy c*ck-rock/80's music and unmetionables only 2p2f would like :laugh: ...

OK, I give up you Britt's are just too creepy for me...

you win the creepy trophy :laugh: ...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

what Phils a god! , hes dead now , smack got him have the brummie boys then


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

locust said:


> what Phils a god! , hes dead now , smack got him have the brummie boys then










more idiots that actually make some decent music...

widespread and string cheese own you Britt's...


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Dont mess with the 80s bro, why cant you stop thinking off 2P2F?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

77gp454 said:


> I dont think lying and people believing it is anything to pat yourselves on the back over. Pretty sad way to entertain yourselves. "Haha they believed us" pathetic.


damn, does that mean im pathetic now









f*ck , sh*t , wanker......ive gone and lost my Internet credibility again,
id best re-boot as my alter ego..... hopefully no one will notice


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Lighten up wankers

You took the bait and they reeled you in, credit were its due


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

lmao @ you yanks!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Lighten up wankers
> 
> You took the bait and they reeled you in, credit were its due


im pretty sure i wasnt "reeled in"--- i knew it was a joke.... just like the poster-


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

> im pretty sure i wasnt "reeled in"--- i knew it was a joke.... just like the poster


lol still moaning then


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

um... if thats what you want to call it?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

oh my god......let it go....it was a joke

what exactly do you have against me anyway,
why am i such a joke?
just cos we were havin a laugh, is that not allowed around here


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

piranha-man uk said:


> oh my god......let it go....it was a joke
> 
> what exactly do you have against me anyway,
> why am i such a joke?
> just cos we were havin a laugh, is that not allowed around here


 apparently not!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

what do i have against you? absolutely nothing, but if your gonna call me a knob I dont see what harm is done in calling you a joke- afterall thats what this whole thread was anyway? "let it go"... lol- i really hope you dont think this actually gets to me? all your doing is making my day at work go by a little more smoothly--- anyway dont you have water changes to do in your "secret cohab rooms?'



odyssey said:


> oh my god......let it go....it was a joke
> 
> what exactly do you have against me anyway,
> why am i such a joke?
> just cos we were havin a laugh, is that not allowed around here


 apparently not!
[/quote]

oh dont be fooled- i love a good laugh... just didnt find humor here- you foreigners must have a different sense?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I think this thread has run its course...bad joke, but


----------

